# tenir de quelqu'un / quelque chose



## Ernesto Val

Tengo un problema con esta frase. Puedo entender lo que quiere decir pero no consigo encontrar la manera de escribirlo en español.
*"L'écriture tient moins de la réalité que d'une mise en scène théâtrale du mythe lui-même, où les rôles sont assignés sans qu'aucune explication soit désormais nécessaire."*


----------



## grandluc

Borrón: El escribir parece menos de la realidad que de una puesta en escena del mismo mito, en la que se reparten los papeles sin que alguna explicación sea necesaria en adelante.
Esto se puede mejorar...


----------



## Ernesto Val

Borrón 2: La escritura se parece menos a la realidad que una puesta en escena del propio mito, en la que se reparten los papeles sin que en lo sucesivo ninguna explicación sea necesaria.

Creo que se aproxima bastante a la idea... gracias Grandluc, a ver si consigo pulir algunas cosas...


----------



## gvergara

grandluc said:


> Borrón: El escribir parece menos de la realidad que de una puesta en escena del mismo mito, en la que se reparten los papeles sin que alguna explicación sea necesaria en adelante.
> Esto se puede mejorar...


 
Mi intento: _El escribir/ La escritura_ (mejor opción)_ se parece menos a la realidad que a una puesta en escena teatral del mito mismo, donde los roles se asignan sin que ninguna explicación sea necesaria en adelante._


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola, buenas tardes: *Propuesta*: _"La escritura procede menos de la realidad que de la puesta en escena teatral del mito en sí, en el que los papeles resultan asignados sin que entonces hiciera falta cualquier explicación". _
¿Cómo lo veis?
Cordialmente,
Petit Robert


----------



## Petit Robert

*también propongo esto*: "_La escritura procede menos de la realidad que de la puesta en escena teatral del mito en sí, en el que, al ser asignados los papeles, cualquier explicación resulta (por lo tanto) inutil". _
_¿Qué os parece?_
_Cordialmente, _
_Petit Robert_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tenir de: tener que ver con, tener en común, compartir, heredar...

J'ai des cheveux frisés, je tiens ça de ma grand-mère: tengo el pelo rizado, lo heredé de mi abuela / me viene de mi abuela 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este contexto la primera propuesta de Gévy me parece la más acertada.
_La escritura tiene menos que ver con la realidad que con una teatralización del mismo mito..._


----------



## tomagold

Hola a todos,

Como traducirian la frase siguiente : " Tu tiens bien de ta mère!"
No encontré ninguna entrada en el diccionario referiendose a esto y no se me ocurre nada para cambiar esta expresion por otra.

Gracias,

Thomas​


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"Cual la madre, cual la hija"; "La hija de la cabra, ¿qué ha de ser sino cabrilla?"; "eres hija de tu madre"...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## guilon

Buenas:

"Has salido a tu madre"


----------



## araceli

También: *De tal palo, tal astilla.* y *La cabra tira al monte.*


----------



## guilon

Oui, mais est-ce que " Tu tiens bien de ta mère!" est une phrase figée en français ou plutôt une phrase concrète adressée à un interlocuteur? 

Car "de tal palo, tal astilla", "de casta le viene al galgo", "la hija de la cabra..." etc ce sont des expressions figées en espagnol.


----------



## Davidjan

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
L'homme ne descend pas du singe, il tient du singe.

Me gustaria saber que quiere decir en esta frase el verbo "tenir". Es sobre una entrevista a un científico.

Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La expresión es "tenir de": dice que el hombre no desciende del mono pero que tiene rasgos similares al mono.

"Tenir de" se puede traducir por "*parecerse*"- ver aquí la traducción en el punto 9 : http://www.wordreference.com/fres/tenir+de
y aquí: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22tenir+de%22+parecerse&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es

La traducción de "il tient du singe" sería "se parece al mono".


----------



## Paquita

o ... tiene características comunes con...
Si fuera el hijo de alguien, se podría decir "sale a su padre"


----------



## Amg86

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
"Cette manière de distinguer clairement les étapes d’une activité professionnelle donnée tient plus de l’analyse de la tâche que du questionnement de l’activité réelle".

"Esta manera de distinguir claramente las etapas de una actividad profesional dada tient más del análisis de la tarea que del cuestionamiento de la actividad real".


Ninguno de los significados que ofrece el diccionario para el verbo "tenir" parece encajar en el siguiente contexto. ¿Alguna idea? Gracias.

​


----------



## Scipiona

Depende un poco del sentido. Talvez:
- *se refiere *más al análisis de la tarea que al cuestionamiento de la actividad real
- [en el sentido de "viene de"] *tiene* más de análisis de la tarea que de cuestionamiento de la actividad real


----------



## Amg86

Creo que " se refiere a" podría encajar.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

> *2.* *Qqc.* (ou un animal) *tient de qqc. *(ou d'un animal) (*et de qqc.* (ou d'un animal)).     Participer de la nature de. Synon. _procéder, relever de, ressortir à_.     _Le lutteur (...) croisait les bras dans une attitude qui tenait ensemble d'une pose napoléonienne et de la bravoure du jeune taureau prêt à foncer sur le premier obstacle_ (Guevremont, _Survenant_, 1945, p. 222). V. _libelle_ B ex. de Bremond, _conserver_ ex. 17. − _Loc._ _Cela tient du miracle_*.     _Cela tient du prodige_*.


 fuente

Otras propuestas: procede, depende,


----------

